# parachuting



## pmorton62 (Sep 17, 2016)

A man is going parachute jumping for the first time.  They get up to altitude and open the door.  He jumps out, counts to ten and pulls the rip cord.  Nothing happens.  He pulls the emergency cord.  Nothing happens.

All of a sudden he sees another guy shooting up past him.

So he yells to him, "Hey! Do you know anything about parachutes?"
"No!  Do you know anything about propane smokes?"


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 17, 2016)

Lol.


----------

